# GROW Navy! (err...go Navy?  To the chow line anyway...)



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 7, 2016)

I think my favorite part of this story is the pic that Daily Mail found to represent a Sailor - LOL

U.S. Navy relaxes its rules on sailors' fitness

I'm certain that SecNav has no intention of using this quoted phrase on other standards throughout the Navy and The Marine Corps 

_Navy Secretary Ray Mabus said the service is not lowering standards but rather adjusting to reality. :wall:_


----------



## Scubadew (Mar 7, 2016)

"The US Navy is relaxing its rules on body fat limits after too many sailors were being kicked out of the service for not passing *strict* physical fitness tests."

*strict*

*strict

strict*


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 7, 2016)

hm, there might need to be an article or two written about this one ;)


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 7, 2016)

Lol whatever.


----------



## AWP (Mar 7, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I think my favorite part of this story is the pic that Daily Mail found to represent a Sailor - LOL



They couldn't even find a US sailor? Hilarious.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 7, 2016)

Part of the logic is we are losing good (read cyber skilled) people, who come back as contractors.

I think a job related PT test is appropriate, and can look the other way if some cube dweller is SLIGHTLY overweight.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 7, 2016)

I ate shipboard Navy chow for three months and I thought it was great. Especially breakfast. Big stacks of flapjacks, bacon, sausage, eggs, toast, coffee, syrup, piled high. What the hell else is there to do on a Navy boat?


----------



## AWP (Mar 7, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> What the hell else is there to do on a Navy boat?



Sodomy.


----------



## Brill (Mar 7, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Sodomy.



You just won.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 7, 2016)

lindy said:


> You just won.



"...in its own sick demented way the product of a twisted and yet brilliant mind..."

He does not disappoint.


----------



## CQB (Mar 8, 2016)

Swimming displaces water, that guy in the pic would survive a sinking for sure.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 8, 2016)

He's got a ponytail.


----------



## JWoody (Mar 8, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> He's got a ponytail.


Not just a ponytail, he's got swag.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 8, 2016)

I hate to say it but that guy needs to put down the bacon and maybe pick up some soap.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 8, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> I hate to say it but that guy needs to put down the bacon and maybe pick up some soap.



and then run with it.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 8, 2016)

To what Navy, if any, does this specimen belong?


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 14, 2016)

https://m.facebook.com/armytimes/photos/a.427365734496.187538.25695254496/10154101423264497/?type=3

Is shooting at larger siloetues structured off Sailor's their way of improving marksmanship?


----------



## digrar (Mar 14, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Sodomy.



Not even if you added Rum and the Lash.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I think my favorite part of this story is the pic that Daily Mail found to represent a Sailor - LOL
> 
> U.S. Navy relaxes its rules on sailors' fitness
> 
> ...



Land manatee


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Land manatee



This^^^^^puts the Manatee in a very bad light. No Manatee deserves this much bad publicity:-".


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 20, 2016)

The worst part about this new instruction...Sailors who were destined for separation (due to 3 BCA or PRT failures in a 4 year time frame) but had not been separated yet were given the option to stay in. If they chose to stay, there prior failures were wiped clean and the new instruction only allows for 2 failures in a 3 year period. I saw this happen to 5-6 people right before our deployment and guess how much closer they are to being within standard... One of them even advanced in rank and reenlisted. 
I could seriously rant on about this for days.


----------



## AWP (Mar 20, 2016)

The military is getting to be "blood in, blood out." Once you're in the system, you aren't leaving.

Might as well be contractors...


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 20, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> The military is getting to be "blood in, blood out." Once you're in the system, you aren't leaving.
> 
> Might as well be contractors...


Contractors can be fired, sometimes it happens.


----------



## AWP (Mar 20, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Contractors can be fired, sometimes it happens.



True, but post-2013 or so you have to REALLY work for it.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 20, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> True, but post-2013 or so you have to REALLY work for it.


Problem is the folks being supported don't know (and contracting officers don't inform) that they can ask for someone to be removed.
I had a retired E-9, BAH Contractor (Senior E-9 in my career field) apologising to one of my Captains for going out of his lane (apologise or lose your job was the subtle message).


----------



## AWP (Mar 20, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Problem is the folks being supported don't know (and contracting officers don't inform) that they can ask for someone to be removed.
> I had a retired E-9, BAH Contractor (Senior E-9 in my career field) apologising to one of my Captains for going out of his lane (apologise or lose your job was the subtle message).



Great points.

(Things you're well aware of, but some of our members may not know)

The removal cuts both ways though. Some commanders don't know they have that power and others abuse it. Once the customer complains the contractor is usually done. Left to its own devices 99.9% of contracting companies out there will keep the guy/ gal because of money: they aren't paid unless a body's in the slot.

BAH...hands down one of the worst companies I've worked around.

We have a member here who was 100% in the right, but some GS-15's and an some O-5/ O-6's were embarrassed in front of a Major General, and he had to play the "apologize or go home" game. He managed both: his company apologized, but he resigned and the company found a way to pay him the rest of his contract (something like 4-6 weeks). Everyone knew they "why" behind his departure, but his company looked tough and the whiney-ass, childish others were mollified.

I could go on and on about the industry, pros and cons, etc. I'll say the industry gets a bad rep, but there are a bunch of villains to go around.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 20, 2016)

One of the many reasons I loved contractors is that I could fire the shit out of them if they weren't doing what we were paying them to do.  Other reasons I loved them was because 1) they had deep subject matter expertise and 2) they were there longer than the +/- 4 months or so the green-suiters were.


----------

